# Dont know which direction to head...



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

sup guys/gals,

its been a very long time since i actually posted, but i always been on the forums picking up stuff here and there. but i definately dont know as much as you guys. i need your help with some kennels i should check out because when i try to search for the dog i want i get so much bully stuff and its kind of frustrating. concerning the look of the dog i like the short muzzle like GR CH Zebo has and for conformation i really like the watchdog's moon shadow (i understand that this is bully) but i LOVE Ken Allens Double Gr Champion Tornato. that is one pretty ass dog. but i cant seem to find a dog right now with the eyes that i like. i really like the slim looking eyes you know like japanese. here are some pics

dont know the dog but i like its structure








gorgeous boy right there








moonshadow..what i like about this picture is the head shape and his stance








he doesnt really have the slim eye i like, which i can live without but damn i really like this dog. just about everything im looking for








and i chose this one because of the hind quarters, love them in this picture









so am i asking for too much in a dog? i just tried to "show" you guys what i like, instead of just asking, so you all can help give me a direction to head in.
im in the houston area til feb then ill be back on the east coast if this helps


----------



## kurtos (Sep 5, 2010)

they are some nice looking dogs, i cant point you in the right direction as im new to this scene and i live on the other side of the pond. 
A question for you guys, what sort of training or exercise do i need to do for my dog for him to have muscle definition like the dog in the 1st picture?
kurt


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Your kinda all over the place with what you want. the first two are conditioned weight so they will look different heavier but then you go onto the bully stuff. If I were you I would look at what you can handle temperament wise. Is it ok with you if at some point you will only be able to walk your dog at night? I mean some of these gamier dogs take a lot of work and sacrifice to own. If not maybe go for a nice show bred dog I hear you can get some nice not so ugly bullies. Maybe chavez pits


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

That's Garners Dynomite on the top photo. That dog has a litter on the ground right now on his page. Try looking there.

Ch Dynomite x Lady Princess Pups


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You can't ask for much more than that!! Dynomite actually has 4 good litters on the ground as of now!!!!

Tom Garner Kennels - Garner's "Dynomite"


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

i cant find the chavez pits when i search the forum, and if all these dogs are gamedogs then what would be some good show dogs to check out? 

*walks at night wont be a problem

**found chavez pits on the net, i like none of what they have. maybe their female lulu


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

If you're not able to handle a gamedog, try this forum out. It's the UKC/AKC Gaff forum. Defianetly will find your style of dog there and also breeders.

General Messages - Gaff General Messages - Gaff Message Board - Message Board


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

so ok, i checked out the gaff boards. now im new to this bloodline thing so let me make sure i got this right. Gaff is an American bully bloodline right? and bullies are still referred to as pitbulls. i just want to make sure i know what im talking about. but i did see some nice looking dogs on there. before i decide to go show dog route i want to know a little more about what it takes to keep a game-dog. if someone could give me a little bit of a routine of keeping a game-dog, without trying to over exaggerate points and stuff, so i can honestly know if i could maintain a game-bred pit. if the main points are exercising then i don't think it would be a problem, cuz i had two GREAT looking rottweilers before that i exercised pretty well. they're in doggy heaven now but man i miss my boys (but this is a different breed so i don't know)


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

if i wanted to deal with what comes along with a game bred dog...

all of those pups that are on the ground right now from dynamite look GREAT!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Gaff is an Amstaff line. Also if you like the more show UKC style (more bully then game) check out Blue Valley Kennels they have a nice old RE/old greyline blood litter coming up.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The Gaff dog's aren't Bullies, just the AKC style pitbull. Not for dog fighting but can still be dog aggressive. They will require more excercise than those Rott's you had
I recently purchased a dog with Gaff and Bully blood in it. I wanted an athletic dog, but not as athletic as my old game dogs.I'm 41 years old and live in a much nicer neighborhood. My game bred dogs would leap ANY gate we had, so had to be chained up. When walked, would pull and squeel/whine, foam at the mouth to get to pretty much any animal. It's not just the excersice, it's that you have the equivalent to a loaded gun when it comes to neighbors pets. One snapped chain, cracked open door and it's game on. They are a lot of responsibility. I love and respect everything about them, but knew I didn't have the energy for it anymore. My new girl is only Da so far with bigger dogs and growling dogs. She's jumped a gate only to be with me.
Here's photos of Maggie:


















Sorry, I can never resist showing her off


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

j-crash said:


> if i wanted to deal with what comes along with a game bred dog...
> 
> all of those pups that are on the ground right now from dynamite look GREAT!!


They do look great. I wish I could still handle it!


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

wow, well if gamepits can hop tall fences like that and are that driven then it may be out of my league. as far as maggie goes she looks great! and i think i could go for her type as well. i guess im trying to say i want to learn more about these akc style pits.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Pitbull style dogs have great loyalty, are smart and perfect companions. The more Bully you go, the less like the photos you posted the dogs will be. That's why I pointed you to Amstaffs. The older Bully's were amstaff with some gamedogs mixed. 
UKC pitbull show lines also are in your scope, but might still carry that heavier Dog Aggressive gene. They make great family dogs, grow up well with family pets, including cats if raised with them.


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

aiight so im starting to get a little confused, the gaff bloodline is an AKC style pitbull or Amstaff? and does anyone have a good picture of the UKC style pitbull? when i google it i see a bunch of bully dogs.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

AKC didn't want the breed to fight so called them American Staffs. Not american pitbull terrier and bred away from the pitt. Some AKC dogs are also registered as American pitbull terriers in the UKC as well. The Bully style dog has become the big money maker, so you gotta weed through all those breeders. Bullies are registered UKC and some ADBA as pitbulls. I believe some of those have other dogs mixed in. The older school bullies just had Am Staffs mixed in to get the more muscular build.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

These are UKC show style pitbulls. Bred away from the pit. Caragan Kennels.

Caragan Kennel - Pit Bulls Red Nose & Black American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love their dogs ^^^^


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

daaaaaang they have some gorgeous dogs. thats what im talking about right there. man my mouth dropped when i went through the pics. but i think i saw a deposit was 1000 bucks, dang. maybe one day. any other ukc breeders you guys know


----------

